# CSST gas line bonding?



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Would this bonding be allowed on a CSST gas line. The bonding wire is on the steel gas pipe and not on the brass fitting connector.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes, either way is acceptable.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 21, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Would this bonding be allowed on a CSST gas line. The bounding wire is on the steel gas pipe and not on the brass fitting connector?



Some clamps are rated for use on pipes and others on rebar.  I am not aware of any clamps that are listed and labeled to be used on the nut of CSST or any part of the CSST where the metal is exposed.  Yes, that is good.


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2019)

*% ~ %*

Has that I-Joist been damaged ?.........The opening in the web
appears to be too large.

*% ~ %*


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2019)

Require a test of the ground?


----------



## ICE (Mar 22, 2019)

cda said:


> Require a test of the ground?


No.

Solid #6 attached upstream of the CSST and taken to the grounding electrode system.

There is a CSST manufacturer that makes the claim that their CSST has been Listed without the  bonding jumper. I haven't seen the Listing so I don't know for sure.

When this material came on the market a certification was required to install or inspect it.  That has changed up to "anybody can do both".  Sometimes I ask for the installation instructions.....they discover a forty page document.....with striker plates......and change to hard pipe.


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2019)

ICE said:


> No.
> 
> Solid #6 attached upstream of the CSST and taken to the grounding electrode system.
> 
> ...




I think it is the black csst, May have a continuous ground, through the length of the pipe


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2019)

cda said:


> I think it is the black csst, May have a continuous ground, through the length of the pipe



Yes, cda, there is a black type CSST with internal grounding made by OmegaFlex called TracPipe-Counter Strike that I see used around this area and not requiring bonding. I was aware that on the yellow CSST (Gastite) type piping that you can not attach the bonding to the yellow jacket and thought it had to be connected to the brass fitting. I get a lot of push back because it's hard to find a connecting clap that can be used on the CSST brass connector so they tend to fasten to the steel pipe.

Gastite instructions show a large clamp but sez you can install the bonding wire to a segment of rigid steel pipe. *The bonding conductor shall be no smaller than a #6 copper wire* and I'm seeing green jacket braided copper bonding wire instead of solid. *Information* _*Source: Gastite Technical Bulletin #TB2010-01*_


----------



## Mark K (Mar 22, 2019)

When some entity decides to list a clamp for a particular type of material what is the criteria they use?


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2019)

Mark K said:


> When some entity decides to list a clamp for a particular type of material what is the criteria they use?



Money


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 22, 2019)

Watch the YouTube video from a CSST Manufacture on the Installation of Bonding Clamps:

*How to Properly Bond HOME-FLEX CSST*

And read the comments from an inspector regarding clamping:

https://activerain.com/blogsview/4602662/bonding-csst-gas-line-in-omaha--nebraska

(I particularly appreciated his story on the importance of sleeving the CSST where it passes thru the sidewalls of Fireplace Inserts.)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Inspector Gift said:


> (I particularly appreciated his story on the importance of sleeving the CSST where it passes thru the sidewalls of Fireplace Inserts.)



IG, I'm seeing that here on fireplaces.


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2019)

I believe someone had a listed bonding clamp for the CSST fittings...It was like $47.....


----------



## Mark K (Mar 22, 2019)

Apparently there is no technical criteria for listing a clamp.  This lack of criteria suggests that there is no rational basis for requiring clamps be listed.  So why is a listing being required.

If you are concerned about bonding thein you could resolve the question by measuring the resistance.  There will always be some resistance so you cannot say zero..  The question is what is an acceptable value?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Apparently there is no technical criteria for listing a clamp.  This lack of criteria suggests that there is no rational basis for requiring clamps be listed.  So why is a listing being required.
> 
> If you are concerned about bonding thein you could resolve the question by measuring the resistance.  There will always be some resistance so you cannot say zero..  The question is what is an acceptable value?



Maybe you could start with UL467


----------

